# Which rifle is best for Varmint / Long Range in 223



## varmintz (Apr 25, 2006)

I am wanting to purchase a combination varmint / long range rifle, without laying out serious cash flow. I tries the Remington 700 VLS and like an idiot I got rid of it in a whim. But I have read about the Kimber SVT, and it looks to be a good rifle. But today I seen the Savage model and a Howa model, any suggestions on any different models, and preferences, shot group sizes, etc? Any help or suggestions would be great. Thanks.....


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Considering you stated you wanted a LONG RANGE .223 there are a couple that come to mind. I am a died in the wool Ruger M77 Rifle Fanattic BUT when it comes to LONG RANGE with the .223 I think you need a Rifle with a Rifling Twist faster than what Ruger offers in their Model 77.

With all that said I would probably opt for one with a 1 in 9" Rifling Twist. The company that offers the most models / versions with a 1 in 9" RIfling Twist is Savage. I worked with a Stevens Model 200 last winter (actually a Sporter Weight Savage without the AccuTrigger) with a 1 in 9" Rifling Twist. This Rifle shot great right out of the box.

The trend with the fast twist .223 Barrels is shifting towards heavier than what is consider standard bullet weights for the .223. With a 1 in 9" Twist I have been hearing great reports from guys shooting the 68gr. Hornady BTHP Match or the 69gr. Sierra HPBT Matchkings (sometimes referred to as OTM for Open Tip Match). These bullets have great Ballistic Coefficients for long range shooting.

I am in the process of trying to find the $$$ to finance an Olympic Arms Model K8 Targetmaster AR-15 in .223. This one has a heavy 20" Stainless-Steel Barrel with a 1 in 9" Rifling Twist. These Rifles are receiving rave reviews as being affordable yet super accurate with bullet weighing from 50grs. to 69grs.

There are a lot of options out there, it just depends on what you want. Maybe someone else will chime in here with more info.

Larry


----------



## DuaneinND (Jan 22, 2005)

If by "long range" you are thinking 500 yards and beyond I will agree with Larry that you need to find a 223 with at least a 9 twist barrel for the 65 - 70 gr bullets, and maybe an 8 or even a 7 for the 70-80gr projectiles.
However if you are considering 350-500 yards as long range any 223 shooting 55gr bullets will do the trick.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

My advice is this, if you want to shoot anything over 350-400 yards either step up to the .243 or the .308. Granted a good rifleman can engage targets at 600-700 yards with .22 cal centerfires, I personally feel more comfortable using bullets in the 75-130 grain range.


----------



## prariewolf (Jul 24, 2006)

GO WITH A .204 OR .22-250 YOU CANT GO WRONG WITH EITHER OF THOSE AT LONG DISTANCES.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I would go with the Savage 10FP, they have a 1 in 9" twist and can handle the heavier bullets. The accutrigger is great.

Savage 10FP

Top it off with good scope mounts and quality glass and you will have a shooter.

huntin1


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

huntin1 said:


> I would go with the Savage 10FP, they have a 1 in 9" twist and can handle the heavier bullets. The accutrigger is great.
> 
> Savage 10FP
> 
> ...


The "savage pimp" Hat gesprochen!!!  :wink:

I know you asked for a suggestion in .223 but I am going to say that I would also jump up to a .308 But, then again I would like to say that I share the title of the ".308 pimp" with a few others on here.

I do have a Rem 700 VS in 22.250 that holds around 1MOA on the average with factory rounds (Rem. corlok 55 grn.) I consider that fair to average. I dont like shooting it past 350-400 though. For shots further than that I use my baby!!!

I dont think you can go wrong with any major brand of varmit/target rifle out there. I think it just comes down to whether you are a Savage, Rem., Win, Ruger....ect. guy.

Of course, as with most other things in life, you are going to have to shell out the bucks to get the best......if not one of the best. It depends on how far you want to go. Good luck.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Jiffy said:


> The "savage pimp" Hat gesprochen!!!  :wink:
> 
> I know you asked for a suggestion in .223 but I am going to say that I would also jump up to a .308 But, then again I would like to say that I share the title of the ".308 pimp" with a few others on here.


Ja und Sie besser horen auch!! oke: :bop:

I also prefer the 308, but since he wanted 223 I stuck to that. 

:beer:

huntin1

(edited cause the first one didn't translate very well, I hate it when what you type in German doesn't come out the way you want it to in English)


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

:lol: :beer:

I was wondering wtf you were trying to say...are you at work?? You havent been drinking have you. 

That was closer but what I think you are tryin to say is this: " Ja und Sie besser horen auch!! " :beer:

I guess it depends on what you learned as a kid!!


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I dont know if you caught it...maybe you have not seen it yet. Its the exact same thing you said. AAAAHHHH, never mind....it wasnt that funny.

Didnt mean to highjack the thread. Please continue..sorry.


----------

